# dave steenrod



## mudrunnin10 (Apr 21, 2014)

Found 6 greys bearly sticking up threw the moss 3 were dry around an ash tree stump


----------



## mathiasjmz (Apr 23, 2014)

Where abouts are you dave?


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

dave's not here


----------

